# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  KC ISM: Sakai Kohaku dan Sanke 2017

## KC-Bersama

*ISM SAKAI KOHAKU DAN SANKE KEEPING CONTEST 2017*


*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Mei 2018.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 25 ekor Kohaku dan Sanke kelahiran 2016


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal  *Rp. 2.500.000*,- dengan kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan *berakhir pada tanggal 11 October 2017 pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's*
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
*Contoh: #bid 99=2500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system* sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 2.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral
A/C No. 4411012837
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko


*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di SEMARANG, biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
Pengiriman ikan dapat di bantu oleh 


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada bulan Mei 2018 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
JURI: 3 Juri dari KOI's.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).


*HADIAH*
Juara akan mendapatkan :
Juara 1 : 7% dari nilai total penjualan 
Juara 2 : 5% dari nilai total penjualan
Juara 3 : 3% dari nilai total penjualan


*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto:*
 

 

 

 

 

 *No 12 Cancel Karena Ikan Tiba2 Beni Bahu Lecet*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


*VIDEO:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cpj...fbjbeFh-I0tICo




Note:
Ikan no 12 kami cancel dan ganti dengan nomor 26 karena ikan tiba2 beni bahunya lecet. Berikut adalah ikan no 12 yang kami cancel:

----------


## demmy

#bid 10=2500

----------


## LDJ

om demmy makasih yaa

----------


## mikaelsebastian

#bid 21=2500

----------


## pieth

> #bid 21=2500


Shit keduluan voldemort

----------


## tantowijaya

#bid 21=2600

Voltermort aja takut, blekmejik baru oweh takut

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> #bid 21=2600
> 
> Voltermort aja takut, blekmejik baru oweh takut



oweh panggilin pak RW nih

----------


## tantowijaya

Admin, tolong bid saya dibatalin

----------


## LDJ

#bid 7=3000

----------


## frostbitez

Ikut ga ya....nunggu msdl dulu ahh

----------


## demmy

> om demmy makasih yaa


🖒🖒 siap ndan

----------


## fajarhto

Msdl ikut gak nih...

----------


## tantowijaya

Msdl wah ga perlu ditakutin, pak rw yg saya takutin

----------


## pieth

Bekingan u siapa? Ngeriiiiii

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hi... hallo

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid 01=2500
#bid 03=2500
#bid 10=2600

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid 1=2500

----------


## dbwidjaja

#bid 3=2500

----------


## LDJ

> Hi... hallo


yg dipanggil MSDL om..bukan presiden hahaha

----------


## Slametkurniawan

HI....

#bid 23=3000

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

Ijin ikutan #bid 10 2700

----------


## demmy

> Ijin ikutan #bid 10 2700


#bid 10=2700 

Gitu ko... wakaka  :Rofl:

----------


## hero

#bid 20= 2500

----------


## Williamc

Hi om.. Izin nanya apakah serti?

----------


## LDJ

> #bid 10=2700 
> 
> Gitu ko... wakaka


wkwkwk...ini ngajarin apa nimpa temen sendiri ? rekapnya lgsg di om Demmy

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

Nah udah d benerin sama suhu saya 😀😀😀

----------


## Movenpick7

Om admin mohon info ongkir ke gading serpong kena brp?
Thank you  ::

----------


## demmy

> wkwkwk...ini ngajarin apa nimpa temen sendiri ? rekapnya lgsg di om Demmy


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## demmy

> Nah udah d benerin sama suhu saya


Biaya ganti nama = 100rb yah ko  :Rofl:

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 22=2500

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 5=2500
#bid 8=2500
#bid 19=2500

----------


## LDJ

> Om admin mohon info ongkir ke gading serpong kena brp?
> Thank you


kata om Helmi dr semarang ke area jabotabek sekitar 100-150rb om..mudah2an membantu

----------


## fajarhto

> Hi om.. Izin nanya apakah serti?


Nah... gak ada keterangannya ini di halaman depan...

#bid 13=2500

----------


## Ky081213

Pagi om,video nya ada om?

----------


## frostbitez

> Hi om.. Izin nanya apakah serti?


dari yang saya pernah tanya ada sebagian yg tidak ada sertinya, jadi consider saja non serti, kalau nantinya dapet anggap bonus




> Pagi om,video nya ada om?


di page 1 ada link playlist videonya om Kyo

----------


## LDJ

naahh kerennn kan jadinya klo udh dirapihin  :Biggrin1:  :Rockon:

----------


## LDJ

> Pagi om,video nya ada om?





> *ISM SAKAI KOHAKU DAN SANKE KEEPING CONTEST 2017*
> 
> *VIDEO:*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cpj...fbjbeFh-I0tICo


mudah2an membantu om link videonya terlampir ya

----------


## Ky081213

> dari yang saya pernah tanya ada sebagian yg tidak ada sertinya, jadi consider saja non serti, kalau nantinya dapet anggap bonus
> 
> 
> 
> di page 1 ada link playlist videonya om Kyo


Ohh maap ga perhatiin hehehe,Thanks om Frostbitez,dan om LDJ info nya..

----------


## Williamc

[QUOTE=frostbitez;470605]dari yang saya pernah tanya ada sebagian yg tidak ada sertinya, jadi consider saja non serti, kalau nantinya dapet anggap bonus

Thx om

----------


## hero

# bid 25 = 2500

----------


## LDJ

> # bid 25 = 2500


belum masuk ke auto rekap nya
coba lagi om #bid 26=2000 gitu teks nya

----------


## fajarhto

> belum masuk ke auto rekap nya
> coba lagi om #bid 26=2000 gitu teks nya


Tanda # dan kata bid jangan dipisah..

----------


## hero

#bid25=2500

----------


## LDJ

> #bid25=2500


sedikit lagi om..kurang spasi di setelah kata 'bid'

"Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara lelang
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=2500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 2.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)"

----------


## kribo

#bid 24=2500

----------


## absolion

#bid 8=2600

----------


## hero

#bid 25=2500

----------


## KC-Bersama

Note:
Ikan no 12 kami cancel dan ganti dengan nomor 26 karena ikan tiba2 beni bahunya lecet. Berikut adalah ikan no 12 yang kami cancel:

----------


## Uingku

#bid 8 = 2700

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 10=2800

----------


## RHP

Link rekapnya dimana ya Min..?

----------


## pieth

> Link rekapnya dimana ya Min..?


Scroll ke atas saja om ada rekapan nya

----------


## frostbitez

> Link rekapnya dimana ya Min..?


kalo pake hp di centang di settingnya desktop mode

----------


## jovie

=bid 5=2600

----------


## jovie

#bid 05=2600

----------


## jovie

#bid 5=2600

----------


## jovie

#bid 20=2600

----------


## demmy

> #bid 10=2800


Galak amat si koko 😂

----------


## fajarhto

Denger2 ada hadiah tambahan ...

----------


## wen

#bid 05=2800

----------


## wen

#bid 5=2800

----------


## f4is4l

#bid 10=2900

----------


## asnanto

#bid 10=3000
#bid 13=2600

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 08=2800

----------


## f4is4l

Autorekapnya ga jalan kah?

----------


## hxsutanto

#bid 26=2500

----------


## RHP

Aahh.. saya pake handphone. Pantesan.
Terimakasih infonya.

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid 21=2600

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 8=2800

----------


## f4is4l

#bid 10=3100

----------


## f4is4l

#bid 1=2600
#bid 9=2500

----------


## johans

#bid 16=2500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 21=2700

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 10 = 3500

----------


## bbongso

#bid 15=2500

----------


## Maulanarafie

#bid 17=2500

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 10=3200

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 23=3100

----------


## f4is4l

#bid 24=2600

----------


## colbon

#bid 23=3200

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 23=3300

----------


## Radhen Zidane

#bid4=2500

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 10=3600

----------


## colbon

#bid 23=3500

----------


## pieth

#bid 24=2700

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 10=4000

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 23=4000

----------


## colbon

#bid 23=4100

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 23=4300

----------


## pieth

#bid 27=2700

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 18=2700

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

#bid 10=4100

----------


## colbon

#bid 23=4400

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 23=4500

----------


## colbon

#bid 23=4600

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 10=4100


om freddyyyy  hiks hiks

----------


## Radhen Zidane

#bid 4 = 2500

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=2800

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 20=2700

----------


## Slametkurniawan

beuh, punya saiaaa sdh hilang

----------


## pieth

#bid 20=2800

----------


## Juan surabaya

Wkwkwkwk....

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 18=2800

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 23=4700

----------


## asnanto

#bid 21=2900

----------


## pieth

#bid 21=3000

Titipan nih om as Wkwkwkwk

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 21=3000
> 
> Titipan nih om as Wkwkwkwk


emang gua pikirin ( titipan pesan dr om as )

----------


## asnanto

Titipan ya....hehehe

----------


## asnanto

#bid 21=3200

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 20=2900

----------


## pieth

> emang gua pikirin ( titipan pesan dr om as )


Hahahahaha

#bid 21 =3300

----------


## pieth

> Titipan ya....hehehe


Titipan si tsubaki

----------


## pieth

#bid 20=3000

----------


## asnanto

> Titipan si tsubaki


Beuhhh...bocah..wkwkwkk suruh bikin kolam dulu

----------


## asnanto

#bid 21=3500

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 26=2600

----------


## hxsutanto

#bid 26=2700

----------


## hxsutanto

#bid 8=2900

----------


## LDJ

sisa 4 ekor ya?

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 8=3000

----------


## Jonsnow

#bid 26=2800

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid 21=4000

----------


## hxsutanto

#bid 26=2900

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 21=4000


Ganassss......

----------


## pieth

> Ganassss......


Kannnnnnnn hahahaha

----------


## asnanto

#bid 21=4200

----------


## david_pupu

> Ganassss......


cubit ahhh

----------


## colbon

#bid 23=4800

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid 21 4500

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 23=4900

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 21 4500


Awww.......bakal bendera putih nih gw

----------


## LDJ

[\QUOTE]




 



*VIDEO:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cpj...fbjbeFh-I0tICo

[/QUOTE]

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid 22=2600

----------


## colbon

#bid 23=5000

----------


## david_pupu

> #bid 21 4500


salah format jim

----------


## Frozen

#bid 13=2700

----------


## Juan surabaya

Om Jimmie itu ikan No 21 belum ke bid om...

----------


## asnanto

#bid 13=2800

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 20=3100

----------


## Frozen

#bid 17=2600

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 13=2800




> #bid 13=2700


Kembalikan koiku

----------


## stradivari

#bid 22=2700

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 13=3000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 13=3000

----------


## fajarhto

Udah habis ya ....  :Horn:

----------


## asnanto

> #bid 13=2800
> 
> 
> Kembalikan koiku


Ogah..........

----------


## asnanto

#bid 13=3200

----------


## Maulanarafie

#bid 17=2700

----------


## fajarhto

> #bid 13=3200


E busyeet...

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 13=3500

----------


## asnanto

#bid 13=3600

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid 3=2900

----------


## Frozen

#bid 3=2600

----------


## Jimmie0505

waduh udah end ya??

----------


## Frozen

#bid 3=3000

----------


## Jimmie0505

bah ga dpt apa2 suek dah

----------


## pieth

> waduh udah end ya??


Belum , lg agak kelet maklum belum di service

----------


## fajarhto

Hmmm ... 
#bid 3=3000

----------


## Frozen

#bid 17=2800

----------


## Jimmie0505

web nya lagi lag ya

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 3=3200

----------


## pieth

#bid 20=3200

----------


## Jimmie0505

yawes la buat opa as aja hehe owe ngalah

----------


## fajarhto

Waktunya udah habis nii... teng teng teng

----------


## Jonsnow

Om stradivari suka main biola ?

----------


## Maulanarafie

#bid 17=3000

----------


## Jimmie0505

#bid 22=2800

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 20=3300

----------


## pieth

#bid 20=3500

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 20=3600

----------


## Frozen

#bid 17=3200

----------


## stradivari

aku suka main salju juga pak

----------


## Maulanarafie

#bid 18=2900

----------


## Juan surabaya

Cepet close please... :Fish:

----------


## fajarhto

Teng teng teng

----------


## david_pupu

#bid 18=3000

----------


## Juan surabaya

Bel Berberbunyi....

----------


## ipaul888

testing bid

----------


## fajarhto

Huahaha... lanjut lagi dah

----------


## Maulanarafie

#bid 17=3500

----------


## Juan surabaya

Walah bos David naik lagi... :Tongue1:

----------


## Juan surabaya

Udah close ini...

----------


## Juan surabaya

Teng teng teng...

----------


## fajarhto

Teng teng teng

----------


## Juan surabaya

Sah belum nih? Bid terakhir di menit ke 31 sekarang udah menit ke 38

----------


## david_pupu

.lihat direkap ada jamnya

----------


## stradivari

#bid 22=2900

----------


## Frozen

#bid 3=3300

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 3=3500

----------


## fajarhto

Hadeuh ... ngantuk nii

----------


## Frozen

#bid 3 = 3600

----------


## Maulanarafie

wiiiis  :Horn:

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 24=2800

----------


## kribo

#bid 24=2900

----------


## fajarhto

#bid 8=3100

----------


## pieth

#bid 20=3700

----------


## pieth

Habis kah??

----------


## fajarhto

Yes ude habis

----------


## Ady

#bid 22=3000

----------


## Juan surabaya

#bid 24=3000

----------


## Maulanarafie

:Director: 

s e l e s a i

----------


## Juan surabaya

Wah telat nihh...gak dikasi jatah ada om Pieth  ::

----------


## kribo

:Horn:  :Horn:

----------


## pieth

> Wah telat nihh...gak dikasi jatah ada om Pieth


Lg futsal om haha titipan saja

----------


## Juan surabaya

Om Pieth tolong liat inbox privat chatnya ya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kepada para peserta dan pemenang, saya ucapkan Selamat.
May the best fish wins.

Terima kasih atas partisipasinya.

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang

Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal 3x 24 jam. Trima kasih
Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral 
A/C No. 4411012837 
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko


 HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) : 

Total transaksi  65.900.000

Juara 1  7 % =  4.613.000
Juara 2  5 % = 3.295.000
Juara 3  3 % = 1.977.000

Untuk bukti trasfer bisa dipost di thread ini
Untuk pengiriman dan biaya kirim bisa ke om Helmy di 0811278186


Selamat Ber tanding. Semangattttt

----------


## Slametkurniawan

om panitia,

mohon maaf kemarin ketiduran, jd kena serangan tikungan.
Apakah ikan no. 14 masih boleh saya beli ?

----------


## bbongso

saya rasa bagi yg masih berminat beli ikan yg belum di bid org. saya rasa lbh baik di jual juga yah...biar makin rame saja yg ikut. hanya saran saja

----------


## frostbitez

Sy rasa ga masalah tinggal tanya panitian

----------


## david_pupu

Boleh om. Lumayan nambah hadiah  juara hehehehe

----------


## pieth

Bukti pelunasan ikan nomor 3 id Frozen

----------


## Maulanarafie

PAID ikan no. 17 via Bank mandiri 
     Sender Name	:BARLIAN M
     Account Number	:1360014174186 
     12 Oct 2017 ; jam 11:19:13

----------


## wen

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
12/10 11:53:22
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,800,000.00
KC ISM 05 WEN
Ref 012115322434

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Saya nambah no. 14 ya,.. permisi :

#bid 14=2500

----------


## bbongso

Pembayaran atas nama bbongso KC ISM No. 15

Terima kasih Anda telah menggunakan fasilitas Internet Banking BCA.
Berikut ini adalah informasi transaksi yang telah Anda lakukan di Internet Banking BCA :

  	Tanggal 	 :  	12/10/2017
  	Jam 	 :  	12:29:52
  	Jenis Transaksi 	 :  	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
  	Rekening Tujuan 	 :  	4411012837
  	Nominal 	 :  	Rp.2.500.000,00
  	Berita 	 :  	KC ISM NO. 15
  	  	       	AN. BBONGSO
  	Jenis Transfer 	 :  	SEKARANG
  	No. Referensi 	 :  	8FC0DA30-8E32-6087-5A80-87C4FD50DC1E
  	Status 	 :  	BERHASIL

Semoga informasi ini bermanfaat bagi Anda.
Terima kasih.

Hormat Kami,

PT. Bank Central Asia,Tbk

----------


## f4is4l

Sudah transfer 5,1 u/K1 & K9

----------


## Freddy Suryadi

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
12/10 15:09:38
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 4,100,000.00
Kc ism k10 freddy

Sudah pelunasan mohon d cek om admin tq, klo pengiriman hubungi ke siapa ya?

----------


## david_pupu

> Saya nambah no. 14 ya,.. permisi :
> 
> #bid 14=2500


siap om,  konfirm no 14 di ambil om Slamet

----------


## david_pupu

Konfirmasi trasfer ikan no 18 dan 19  senilai  5.500.000 thankyou

----------


## david_pupu

REKAP 


No	 Bid  	User Name              
1	2,600        f4is4l                         
2		
3	3,600	Frozen
4	2,500	Radhen Zidane
5	2,800	wen
6		
7	3,000	LDJ
8	3,100	fajarhto
9	2,500	f4is4l
10	4,100	Freddy Suryadi
11		
12		
13	3,600	asnanto
14	2,500	Slamet Kurniawan 
15	2,500	bbongso
16	2,500	johans
17	3,500	Maulanarafie
18	3,000	david_pupu
19	2,500	david_pupu
20	3,700	pieth
21	4,200	asnanto
22	2,900	stradivari
23	5,000	colbon
24	2,900	kribo
25	2,500	hero
26	2,900	hxsutanto


Total BID* 68.400.000*

----------


## colbon

Pembayaran Ikan Sakai ISM: No. 23 an. COlBON

Tanggal 	 :  	12/10/2017
  	Jam 	 :  	12:33:15
  	Jenis Transaksi 	 :  	TRANSFER KE REKENING BCA
  	Rekening Tujuan 	 :  	4411012837
  	Nominal 	 :  	Rp.5.000.000,00
  	Berita 	 :  	KC ISM NO. 23 AN. COLBON
  	Jenis Transfer 	 :  	SEKARANG
  	No. Referensi 	 :  	C6A1801A-E89F-3380-EE9F-D0A2F9844ABD
  	Status 	 :  	BERHASIL

Thank you

----------


## pieth

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
12/10 21:25:39
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 3,700,000.00
ISM S20

----------


## pieth

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
12/10 22:05:21
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,900,000.00
ISM 24 kribo

----------


## hero

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
12/10 04:14:50
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,500,000.00
Hero KC ISM sanke 25
Ref 012041450212

----------


## hero

m-Transfer :
BERHASIL
12/10 04:14:50
Ke 4411012837
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
Rp. 2,500,000.00
Hero KC ISM sanke 25
Ref 012041450212

----------


## stradivari

TANGGAL
:
13/10/2017
JAM
:
12:01:59
NOMOR REFERENSI
:
5BFC5114-3F52-1D31-4115-0B70623B9DDE
TUJUAN TRANSFER
:
4411012837
NAMA
:
YUDI HANIPURWOKO
JUMLAH
:
Rp.	2.900.000,00
BERITA
:
kc isa no 29
:
stradivari
JENIS TRANSFER
:
TRANSFER SEKARANG
NOMOR URUT
:
123259

----------


## hxsutanto

YOUR FUND TRANSFER TRANSACTION HAS BEEN SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETED

DATE

:
	13/10/2017
TIME

:
	20:33:03
REFERENCE NUMBER

:
	F85AFAD5-4699-D46B-36CE-8B583F13DD53
TRANSFER TO ACCOUNT

:
	4411012837
BENEFICIARY NAME

:
	YUDI HANIPURWOKO
AMOUNT

:

Rp. 	2.900.000,00
REMARK

:
	Sanke No.26

:
	-
TRANSFER TYPE

:
	IMMEDIATE TRANSFER
SEQUENCE NUMBER

:
	036604
PLEASE KEEP THE REFERENCE NUMBER
AS A PROOF OF YOUR TRANSACTION

----------


## fajarhto

Bukti transfer no.8

----------


## fajarhto



----------


## asnanto

Bukti Transfer untuk ikan no.13 dan 21

----------


## fajarhto

Untuk pengiriman ikannya gimana?

----------


## david_pupu

REKAP Final 

(Paid)

No	Bid             User Name 
1	2,600        f4is4l (Paid)-
2	
3	3,600	Frozen (Paid)-
4	2,500	Radhen Zidane (Paid)- 
5	2,800	wen (Paid)-
6	
7	3,000	LDJ
8	3,100	fajarhto (Paid)-
9	2,500	f4is4l (Paid)-
10	4,100	Freddy Suryadi (Paid)-
11	
12	
13	3,600	asnanto (Paid)-
14	2,500	Slamet Kurniawan 
15	2,500	bbongso (Paid)-
16	2,500	johans
17	3,500	Maulanarafie (Paid)-
18	3,000	david_pupu (Paid)-
19	2,500	david_pupu (Paid)-
20	3,700	pieth (Paid)-
21	4,200	asnanto (Paid)-
22	2,900	stradivari (Paid)-
23	5,000	colbon (Paid)-
24	2,900	kribo (Paid)-
25	2,500	hero (Paid)-
26	2,900	hxsutanto  (Paid)-


Total BID 68.400.000

Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang

Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal 3x 24 jam. Trima kasih
Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral 
A/C No. 4411012837 
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko


HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) : 

Total transaksi 68.400.000

Juara 1 7 % = 4.788.000
Juara 2 5 % = 3.420.000
Juara 3 3 % = 2.052.000

Untuk bukti trasfer bisa dipost di thread ini
Untuk pengiriman dan biaya kirim bisa ke om Helmy di 0811278186


Selamat Ber tanding. Semangattttt

----------


## hxsutanto

Om, bisa di info kirim mulai kapan

----------


## david_pupu

REKAP Final 

(Paid)

No    Bid User Name 
1    2,600 f4is4l (Paid)-
2    
3    3,600    Frozen (Paid)-
4    2,500    Radhen Zidane (Paid)- 
5    2,800    wen (Paid)-
6    
7    3,000    LDJ
8    3,100    fajarhto (Paid)-
9    2,500    f4is4l (Paid)-
10    4,100    Freddy Suryadi (Paid)-
11    
12    
13    3,600    asnanto (Paid)-
14    2,500    Slamet Kurniawan 
15    2,500    bbongso (Paid)-
16    2,500    johans ( paid )
17    3,500    Maulanarafie (Paid)-
18    3,000    david_pupu (Paid)-
19    2,500    david_pupu (Paid)-
20    3,700    pieth (Paid)-
21    4,200    asnanto (Paid)-
22    2,900    stradivari (Paid)-
23    5,000    colbon (Paid)-
24    2,900    kribo (Paid)-
25    2,500    hero (Paid)-
26    2,900    hxsutanto (Paid)-


Total BID 68.400.000

Selamat Kepada Seluruh Pemenang

Mohon pembayaran dilakukan dlm waktu maximal 3x 24 jam. Trima kasih
Pembayaran bisa dilakukan ke rekening :
BCA Cabang Plaza Sentral 
A/C No. 4411012837 
A/N Yudi Hanipurwoko


HadiahKeeping Contest ( KC ) : 

Total transaksi 68.400.000

Juara 1 7 % = 4.788.000
Juara 2 5 % = 3.420.000
Juara 3 3 % = 2.052.000

Untuk bukti trasfer bisa dipost di thread ini
Untuk pengiriman dan biaya kirim bisa ke om Helmy di 0811278186

Semua ikan sudah terkirim 

Selamat Bertanding

----------


## mario85

waduh ketinggalan masih boleh ambil ga ya>>klo iya no2 tak ambil aku

----------


## Surya Chandra

#bid 4=3000

----------


## LDJ

> waduh ketinggalan masih boleh ambil ga ya>>klo iya no2 tak ambil aku


haloo om Mario85.

Boleh om .. bisa kontak tetangga aja ya langsung n nanti diupdate disini hehehe
Biar Semarang rame lagiii seru2an KC

----------


## bbongso

Mohon maaf Panitia,

Sesuai petunjuk aturan jadi untuk penjurian ikan akan menggunakan foto dan video yahh...ikan tidak perlu di bawa ke mana2 bukan?
Mohon info selanjutnya.

Thanks

PENJURIAN
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada bulan Mei 2018 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.
JURI: 3 Juri dari KOI's.

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello..

Untuk penjurian mohon di update selambat2nya tanggal 31 Mei 2018 jam 23.59 atau akan didiskualifikasi.

----------


## rajakecil

Kok blm ada yg upload ya?

----------


## pieth

Ikan nomor 20

Sanke 55cm

----------


## david_pupu

bantu upload  om Hx  no 26  53 cm











bantu upload om Jimmy  no 25   48 cm

----------


## david_pupu

video no 25

----------


## david_pupu

video no 26

----------


## bbongso

Update Kohaku
NO 15
Size 50Bu



https://youtu.be/Hm98BTb7vJY

----------


## david_pupu

no 18   50 cm 







no 19  45 cm

----------


## bbongso

Update Kohaku
NO 15
Size 50Bu

----------


## colbon

Helloo Om om..
Update Sakai Sanke No 23
Size 53Bu

----------


## asnanto

*Sanke No.21 Size 55 cm*

----------


## hxsutanto

Om, ini udah sebulan belum ada update?

----------


## LDJ

update penggembira #7

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kepada Para Peserta,
Saat ini sedang dijuri oleh 3 juri KOIS, sebentar lagi akan diumumkan

Terima kasih atas kerjasama dan pengertiannya,
Slamet

----------


## KC-Bersama

Hello guys...

Berikut daftar peserta yang update yah.


*Nomor 7* 





*Nomor 15 - 50cm*







*Nomor 18 - 50cm*







*Nomor 19 - 45cm* 







*Nomor 21 - 55cm*







*Nomor 20 - 55cm*







*Nomor 25 - 48cm* 








*Nomor 26 - 53cm*

----------


## bbongso

Sanke Sakai No 23 atas nama Colbon sudah update juga om....sorry cuman nambahin..... thank you

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Helloo Om om..
> Update Sakai Sanke No 23
> Size 53Bu


Ini oM ADMIN

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sanke no 23 sudah masuk dalam penjurian juga.
Siang ini akan saya rekap hasil penjuriannya, Pak.




> Sanke Sakai No 23 atas nama Colbon sudah update juga om....sorry cuman nambahin..... thank you

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Berikut adalah hasil penjurian KC ISM ini :

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Untuk Penentuan Juara 1 dan 2 sangat jelas dan mudah. Tetapi penentuan Juara 3, karena perbedaan yang sedikit, maka para Juri terpecah suaranya menjadi 3 pilihan.
Yaitu no : 23, 25 dan 18.

Akhirnya disepakati dan diputuskan bahwa pemenang Juara 3 adalah Nomor 23.

Sehingga, hasilnya sbb :

Juara 1 : no. 21 ( Asnanto )
Juara 2 : no. 20 ( Pieth )
Juara 3 : no. 23 ( Colbon )


Untuk para pemenang, kami ucapkan SELAMAT.


Terima kasih,

Slamet

----------


## LDJ

SELAMAT & PROVICIAT untuk para pemenangg !

----------


## Abc

#bid 11=7000

----------


## Abc

#bid 12=7000

----------


## Abc

#bid 11=7000

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om ABD,

Mohon maaf, KC ini sudah selesai. Jadi tidak bisa bid lagi.




> #bid 11=7000

----------

